# 

## Yanisss

!          (     423..-  ).           .      "     ".
,    ,         ?
.

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,      ,        .           -,    .

----------


## Yanisss

*.*,  .     : "     12.10.2011 N 373- "              "          "?

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,  ,        . 
..  ,         . .

----------


## Yanisss

*.*, 
  :  :Smilie: 



> ,     (    .. .)    ,   :            /            .
> ,                   .


   .

----------


## !

> 


  . ,           .       -      .      " ".

     ,             ,     .

----------


## .

. 



> ,


  ,       .          .    - ,      .

----------


## Yanisss

> . ,           .       -      .      " ".


   ,  ,    .. ..,   ,     ,   ( ,  .). 

    ""  ?




> - ,      .


  .   ""     ,     :Hmm:

----------


## Yanisss

del

----------


## .

> ""  ?


   - ?    ?

----------


## !

> ,  ,    ..


 ,   .      -  .   .



> ,     ,   ( ,  .).


,        .     ,       " "  .



> ""  ?


    ,      , 



> /            .


  .  ""  (..      ) -  , .




> ,       .


 ,  ,      ,      .    ,       .   ? , , ,    -     ?
       .




> - ,      .


 "-",  ,      . ,  ,       ,       .

      -

----------


## Yanisss

> - ?    ?


 .     :Smilie:

----------


## !

> .


         -    .    .

----------


## .

> ,  ,      ,      .


 - ,    ?               ?                ?       . 
         ?     . 




> "-",  ,      .


        ,        ?      -  ?

----------


## !

> ?


 ""?  - "".    (  ) ,      .



> ?


    -115  07.08.2001, .7, .2.       -        (.7, .14).    ,  .

  ...

----------


## SergeiP

> ""?  - "".    (  ) ,      .


    ""  ,  ""  .
   ,   .
 () , , "" :-)

----------


## !

,  ...       ""   ,      .
       -      .

  , ,     .
     -       .

 . ,     -      .
    -      ,        .

----------


## Demin

,     ,          ...
  ,    .
,     ,     



> ""     ,


 



> ""  ?


    ,   ,   ?

----------


## Yanisss

> ,   ,   ?


,      ?!        ..

----------


## Demin

> ,      ?!


      .    .       -    ?

----------


## Yanisss

> . 
>   ,       .          .    - ,      .


,   .

*!*, , ,    ?  :Big Grin:       ?

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,     .          ,    - .
  ,          .

----------


## Yanisss

> Yanisss,     .          ,    - .
>   ,          .


   ,       , ..     .

----------


## !

> ?


     .    "    /    ,    ".     .

  -         ,  .13         .   .




> ,          .


  .      -       ,     " "?

   (   ,   ) -    .
   (   ) -    ,   ,                (.. -  " "   ,   ,           ).

 .      -    "" (..     )  ,  / .   -         .     .

,  .       , ...

----------


## .

> (   ,   )


       .             ,       .      . 




> ,   ,


    .      .




> , ...


 ,      . ..     .     .

----------


## !

> .


  -115  07.08.2001, .7, .14        .  ,      -115   "  ".

, ,   ",          ,  ,                   ",   , ,     -115.    ,   (.7.1).    .15.27  ...

  ""     5-7  ,      ""  ,   .5  -115.       .




> ,      . ..     .


 ,   ?          ? ,     ,      ,     ",    "    .

     -,  .    ?      .

  ,    ,  , " "  -    -         -    ,     " ".     ,      " ".    ...

       ,  -      .

----------


## .

> -115  07.08.2001, .7, .14        .  ,      -115   "  ".


   ,      ,        ?    ,   ?     .             .




> ",          ,


     ,     .    ,   .         .         . 




> ?


          .       .     .   .

----------


## !

> ,      ,        ?    ,   ?


      -   "   /   " ,     (          ).           .

 ,   ?    .        .       .           .    ,        ,       -  ?

       ""   (     ).

 !!!!    ,   ,    .




> ,     .


        ,       .

----------


## .

> 


    .   ,      . 




> ,        ,


    .       ?




> ,       .


   .    ,         .

----------


## 4

.          ,       .        ,   ,     .          ,     .

----------


## Demin

> .             ,       .      .


  .       .



> .          ,       .        ,   ,     .          ,     .


        -       .



   ,        ,    .

----------


## .

> .


  ?   .    ,     ,     . 




> ,        ,    .


       .      115-,    . ,    ,      ,   .       ,     ,     .     . 
              .

----------


## !

> ,       .


 ...     ?




> .   ,      .


         ,     - .           ""  .




> ?


     -    .     -    .    ,    .           ,       .

----------


## Yanisss

> ,     - .           ""  .


*!*,    , -     .

      ?

----------


## .

> ,     -


        ?          ,   .          ?    . ,  ,     .        ,   . 




> ,


 ..      ,        ?

----------

> -    .     -    .    ,    .           ,       .


           .

      -           ()       / .

----------


## Demin

> ?


  ,   .       .  :Smilie: 



> 


 .  -   .   - .



> 


. .  .  .

----------


## .

> ,   .


,    ,       ,  ?
         ,        ,     ?

----------


## 4

> ...     ?


, , .         )

,     ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     - .           ""  .


 ...
     :
)     

)
 )

----------


## SergeiP

> ,     ,  .


       "  ".
    ,     (  -115,    )   100% :




> :   ,  ,       ,         ,     ,    ,   .      .

----------


## Demin

> ,    ,       ,        ?


        .    .        .     -   ,      .
   .       .  ,  .
    .     . 1843-   . , , ,       ,       .
     - , , .
 ,     ,         ,    -  .
   ,     .
,    ,       ,      .

----------


## Demin

> ...
>      :
> )     
> 
> )
>  )


  ,     ?
      ,    ,      .
  ,       .
   ,           ,   - . ,    ?

----------


## !

> :


 ,              .     ,    .  .

   ?




> , -     .


   ,   .           -       .      "   "     .

   ,   ,      :
-  ;
-    ;
-         ;
- ;
- "";
-   ;
- ""    ;
- "   "  

  ?

,    " "       "  " .
,   " "   "  "...

----------


## Server56

( - ),          .

----------


## Andyko

*!*, ,           .
   :       .

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ,      .




> 1843-


         . 




> - , , .


    . .            .               .      .       **,    .     .  ?  ?   .    .   ,     .

----------

> ,    -


   ?   .
   ,    .          ,    .

----------


## !

> :       .


   , ,    -   " "  - .   " ",  , , ,  "" .
, , ,      (  ,   ,  )...

,     ,  ,          (   ).

         ...    ,    ,   ? ,  ?

        ,    .      ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,


    .        ** .  ,   ,   . 
   .

----------

> " "  - .   " ",  , , ,  "" .
> , , ,      (  ,   ,  )....


    .      , , ?

----------


## .

2

----------

?

----------


## .

**,         .

----------


## Demin

> :       .


,    .   ,   .



> ,      .


.



> ,    .          ,    .


 .
            - .   .



> .         .  ,   ,   .
>    .


       -   .     .        .  ,   -  . ,        -      ,        .   -   .  ,    .     .  ,   ,  1843-    .



> ,


    .



> .


    .    .     .

----------

> -


 .    ,    ,  - - ,   .

----------


## .

> -   .


,   .      .  ,          .  ,   -     ?   ,             .       .  ,      , .    . 




> .


     . 




> ,        -


  -      ? 




> ,  1843-    .


       ?        ,    .     ,     .        ,       .           . 




> .


            .    ,     .          ,      .     ,    .

----------


## Rahsch

:   ,      .      . ,            .        . -     ,         .

----------


## Demin

> 


 , .          ,  ,           .  :Smilie: 



> ,   .


,   - ,      ? -    ...



> ,             .       .  ,      , .    .


  .   ,     .      "  " ,       -  .     -   .   ,         -  ,  ,    .



> ?


? ,    .            "". ,  ,      .  ,      ,     -  .     ?



> 


      ?   ?
    -  .    -  .      -       -  .      -  .        ,    -  .  ,      -  .          -  .         -  .     -  .   .
    . ,    ,      .
  ,     ,  , :
-       -       
-      ,    ,     
-   , ,    -   -      ? 30   ?     . 200-300?    ,      -     ,   , ? ?           .



> ,      .     ,    .


, ,     - , , ,   .  ,           . !    ,   ?   ? ?



> :   ,      .      .


 ,      .



> ,            .        . -     ,         .


  -  .   .           -  .         -   .    .

,    - ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   - ,      ?


   ,      ,        ?        ,      ,      ?




> ? ,    .


            ,   ,           .     .     ,  .    ,        .   ,             .      -        ,  ?    ,      115-?    ?




> -


       .      ,    .  ,   .      .   __   ,   .           .      ,       .     ,    .         ?

----------


## SergeiP

> .        .





> ,      .


   .        **  (     ,   )
 .    115- ,    .

       .         ?

----------


## Andyko

> -


,        , !

 ,      ,          




              1000 (  ) ;
                 "   !",            "      ,   "

  ,          -  ,      -

----------


## Demin

> .      ,       .     ,    .         ?


       ?
      ,   ,       .  ,      . ,     ,   .   .       . ,    .
       .       .



> ,   ,           .


, ,   ,    .  ,    ,          "",   " ",   .   ?    ?  ...
    ?



> ,  ,    .. ..,   ,     ,   ( ,  .).


    ,    (     -      ,       ,      ),        ,      ,   - .      ,    .    ,      ,       .
   ,       ,       .        .  .      .        ,    ,   .         .    ,      ,    .       (  - )  .      ,   .      ,           ,        .
 ,    ,     ,      ,           .  ,   , ,   .
       ,         .    ?     -  --   ,   .  , ,  -    , ,    - ,     ,  .   -             .    99%    . ... "   ..."    .

----------


## .

> ?


     ,    .     ,  ,     .          ,    .          ,      .        ,           :Frown: 




> ,


     .      .    ? 




> , ,   ,    .  ,


      .       .    ,     ,   ,          .        .   ,    . 




> ,      ,   - .


    .   ,     .     ,    .             .  .      .    ,   . 

  ,   ,      :Frown:            .

----------


## 4

> ,    (     -      ,       ,      ),        ,      ,   - .      ,    .    ,      ,       .


..           ,      ?

----------


## .

*4*,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Server56

-  ,  ,  373-     ,    ,    .
     (  -)  3  4 .  360 ,   .      .

----------


## Yanisss

> ,    (     -      ,       ,      ),        ,      ,   - .      ,    .    ,      ,       .
>    ,       ,       .        .  .


*Demin*,      ..

----------


## Demin

> ,  ,     .


,    .         ,   .   ,      .      ?



> ,      .


.  :Smilie: 



> .      .    ?


           .    ,      ,    ,     .    , ,      POS- -     ,    -       ,   ,   .         ,      ?  ,  ,   ,     ,       -     ...



> ,    .


 ,  -  .    ,   . ,   ,   .



> .   ,     .     ,    .             .  .      .    ,   .


     -     ,  ,  ? ?    ?     -     .  ,  ,          500, ,          ?       ?  ?



> ..           ,      ?


  ?    .



> ,    ,    .
>      (  -)  3  4 .  360 ,   .      .


    . , ,    -    -    ?



> ..


      !  , .
    - " - " - " ?" - "  ".
   ,        ,   ,         ,      ""    .       .

----------


## Yanisss

> !  , .


            ?!     ,   ,           , /     ,        .     ,    ,        ,   .    ?
            , ..   .       ?        ?

----------


## SergeiP

> .    ,      ,    ,     .


 .
         ,       ** ??? :-)

** -  .
   ,  ,  ( 1%      )       ...


   -    ,        ** ,    .
    , ,     X        ,    .





> -     ,  ,  ? ?    ?     -     .


        ,          :

"      ,     ,      , 
      .  ,       
   ,      ."





> ,  ,          500, ,          ?       ?  ?


,    CEO          :-)

----------

> .    ,      ,    ,     .    , ,      POS- -     ,


  ,   -   (     . ,        )   -           .
..           - "       ?"  :Smilie: 





> -     ,  ,  ? ?    ?     -     .  ,  ,          500, ,          ?


 - ,         (,   , /    ,          ;       -  -      ?). 
 ,  ,  ,     () ,          -       ("!     !"). 
  -,    :       ?         71.





> ,        ,   ,         ,      ""    .       .


,        .  :       ? ,    .

----------


## .

> ,      .


  .     -   **      .     :Smilie:         ,      .     115-     . 




> -     ,  ,  ?


     .   ,     . 




> ,        ,   ,         ,      ""    .


     ?       .   115-

----------


## 4

> 4,     ,


     .    //      )))




> ..           ,      ?
>   ?    .


  ?         ,       .

----------

> .    //      )))
> 
> 
>   ?         ,       .


  :    ,    -     - .
    -           ,    .

----------


## Demin

> -  .
>    ,  ,  ( 1%      )       ...


        .   .  - ,   .            ,    ?
      ""    ,   .  .    -        . 



> ?!


.       ?     ?    -  , ,  ,    ,   .      ,   ,    ,        .  ,        "", ,  ,       ,        ,    .



> , ..   .       ?


 - ,      ?



> ,   -   (     . ,        )   -           .


.    -   .         ?    -    ?   ,           .



> ?


 .  ,   ,    .



> .


      .  -  . , ,  99%     .   "" -     -           - "    ..."   - "  ,  ,      - ? ?" -  ... ,  .



> ?


       .       . , ,    .       .    ? ? ?  ?



> .    //      )))


,       .



> ,       .


      ,      .



> :    ,    -     - .


,     .
  .    .  ,    .          .
!   .  !
     .        .          .       -,    ,   .        .
  .
     .    ,   -    ,   .  . , ,        -   ,      .    , . ,     -          ,  '.      ,   -  .  ,   ,   .      ,   .



> -           ,    .


  ?

----------

*Demin*,       ,        ?

----------


## .

> "" -     -           - "    ..."   - "  ,  ,      - ? ?" -  ... ,  .


      ,        .    ,      ?       .      ,   ?  




> .


   ?       ?  ? .       ?  -     ,     ,          ?     ?  :Smilie: 
 ,     115-    ,        ? ,     ,   .       ,   ?




> ,   .


         . -       ,   .    .

----------

> ,     .


 .
: 


> !          (     423..-  ).           .      "







> .    . ............          .
> !   .  !


           -    .





> .        .


      -       .  .





> .       -,    ,   .        .


,  -,   (    ). 

   :  -,  1843-   115-?      1843- (   )      115-? 




> .
>      .    ,   -    ,   .


,         ,          ?         ?         1843-? (: "    ").





> ,   -  .  ,   ,   .      ,   .


   : 


> ?!     ,   ,           , /     ,        .     ,    ,        ,   .    ?
>             , ..   .       ?        ?

----------

> -           ,    .
> 
> 
>   ?


... (*     :Wink:  )  ,      ?

----------


## 4

> 


    ?




> :    ,    -     - .
>     -           ,    .


  )   "" -   , "" -    ..

----------


## Andyko

> .
>   .    .  ,    .          .
> !   .  !
>      .


    ,    ,  - 

 ,

----------


## Demin

> ,        ?


! !    !?      ?   ,   ?



> ,      ?       .


. .  , ,   ,   .   ?



> ?


 .



> ,   ?


,  .   .     .



> . -       ,   .    .


   .   .  ,  ,    .     ?   ?   ? , ,     ? ,      -      ,  ?
,    -     ,  100% . ?     ,          ?  :Big Grin: 



> ,      ?


 ,        .



> ?


  -     ,       .



> )


  ,  .   .



> ,


,     .  ,        . -   -     ,     ,   ?         .   .  .    .      (   )   -       .  - . ,  , ? .  . ...

----------


## .

> .  , ,   ,   .   ?


     .       ,      .     .   ,    .      .        .  ,   ,   . 





> .


    ?         ?       ?    -   ?      ,        . 




> .


   -       ,     .        ,      .            ,    . 
    ,               115-.  . ,       :Smilie:        ,     -,    ,    .

  -  , , ,          :Wink:  




> ,  ,    .


       .   " "   .    ,          ?   ,     .

----------


## SergeiP

> , ,     ? ,      -      ,  ?
> [...]
> 
> -   -     ,     ,   ?         .   .  .    .      (   )   -       .


     " "     :-)
  ^W   ,     ,        ,   ,    -   " " -  ?

  -     -  ,    ...

----------


## Yanisss

,            ,      .      : )
    .     ,       .

----------

